# Do you take dianabol on non-training days?



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't train weekends, and on weekdays i'm currently on 40mg of dbol a day...

Should I take the 40mg on the weekend even though i'm not training?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yes


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes mate, every day wether training or not untill end of cycle


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

yes


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol sounds like my mate who said "no need to eat protein on non training days"

Ha yeah taking each day will help keep the blood plasma levels up..


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

I do to keep the levels up/ going


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol sounds like my mate who said "no need to eat protein on non training days"


You $hitting me, nearly dropped my bottle of coke...

Off to get a chicken mayo from Maccy D's!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

djmacka said:


> You $hitting me, nearly dropped my bottle of coke...
> 
> Off to get a chicken mayo from Maccy D's!


Lol yeah he said "Why would you need it when your muscles are not being used?"

:lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol sounds like my mate who said "no need to eat protein on non training days"
> 
> Ha yeah taking each day will help keep the blood plasma levels up..


Yup, ive heard this before

"i only drink protein shakes on training days"


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol yeah he said "Why would you need it when your muscles are not being used?"
> 
> :lol:


haha classic :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol sounds like *my mate who said "no need to eat protein on non training days"*
> 
> Ha yeah taking each day will help keep the blood plasma levels up..


Well i didnt know a lot about it back then ok :confused1:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well i didnt know a lot about it back then ok :confused1:


:laugh:


----------



## G.I. Joe Galway (Jan 22, 2009)

djmacka said:


> You $hitting me, nearly dropped my bottle of coke...
> 
> Off to get a chicken mayo from Maccy D's!


Wouldnt expect much proten from that shyte!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> Wouldnt expect much proten from that shyte!


Mc Donalds a day will get you HENCH :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> Wouldnt expect much proten from that shyte!


 if i remember correctly there is about 28gs protein in a bigmac and about 40gs in a 20box of nuggets.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> if i remember correctly there is about 28gs protein in a bigmac and about 40gs in a 20box of nuggets.


And that is the reason why I have a McDonalds instead of a kebab after drinking six pints of stella and a few sambuca shots - need some good quality protein in you


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

true dat blood ennit, cool.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> if i remember correctly there is about 28gs protein in a bigmac and about 40gs in a 20box of nuggets.


And i guess that comes with more salt than a tub of saxo :laugh:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Just a shame McDonalds is full of fat, sugar and salt to keep you coming back for more.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lazy said:


> Just a shame McDonalds is full of fat, sugar and salt to keep you coming back for more.


There isnt actually that much fat in their normal hamburgers.

Salt is high, but not going to hurt every once in a while!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

lazy said:


> Just a shame McDonalds is full of fat, sugar and salt to keep you coming back for more.


Ultimate Dirty Bulk (and you meet loads of chavs in these places) :thumb:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Syko said:


> Mc Donalds a day will get you HENCH :thumbup1:


It hasnt done me to bad


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are doing the pulse method then you only take them on training days.

Not saying this is the best way but unlike all the replies above me lol it is actually a technique of using gear.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> If you are doing the pulse method then you only take them on training days.
> 
> Not saying this is the best way but unlike all the replies above me lol it is actually a technique of using gear.


Brilliant, but I wanted your input on big macs instead.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> Brilliant, but I wanted your input on big macs instead.


 Now that the angus burger is out only a little bitch would get a big mac....big mac is like so 2005!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

The big mac doesnt even desrve the name anymore, its more like average mac at best.

I don't know about how things are in America, but the szie of big macs seems to be shrinking quicker than my balls


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Now that i've got everyone's opinion on fast food, I think this thread should be closed and sticky'd. Just in case!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, stickied for sure. Usefull stuff in here??????

Not!


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I was being sarcastic, you bright spark you


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I would only take them on training due to the short half life, big macs i mean :lol:


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Make sure you taper off the chicken nuggets slowly as well to prevent protein rebound.

it should be done as follows

20box

20box

20box

10 chicken selects

10chicken selects

10 chicken selects

6 box nuggets

6 box

6box

4nuggets

4nuggets

4nuggets

Then run one serving of BBQ sauce, 1 pot a day for 3 weeks.

If you don't taper off you'll more than likely **** your kecks.

Mcbro science...


----------



## Trainer23 (May 1, 2018)

Would anyone else suggest though taking them half hour before training on training days?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Trainer23 said:


> Would anyone else suggest though taking them half hour before training on training days?


 8 years after the last post...

sigh ill bite

I've personally found the most effective use of orals just to take them daily

you'll get people saying training days only but there is no acute effect to the majority of orals

don't believe me?

train tomorrow and pay special attention to intensity, endurance, focus, strength ect

then repeat the same workout a week later only with 50mg of dianabol pre wo and see if you notice any difference

 outside of potentially a bit of placebo 
you will not.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

What swole troll says.

Personally I found dbol gave me a sort of amphetamine like high, so whilst it should be taken daily, on training days 40 minutes before to take advantage of the aforementioned buzz. I'm not unique in reporting this with dbol


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

swole troll said:


> 8 years after the last post...
> 
> sigh ill bite
> 
> ...


 Totally disagree. 50mg dianabol pre workout will exhibit higher strength in that workout.

Same goes for anadrol, halo and epistane in my experience.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Bensif said:


> Totally disagree. 50mg dianabol pre workout will exhibit higher strength in that workout.
> 
> Same goes for anadrol, halo and epistane in my experience.


 oh yeah with halo i will get an acute benefit 
but nothing else other than base and suspension compounds do i get a same day benefit

tried many many times on training days only and just had massively inferior results when compared to daily use and still needed to take them for a good week or so pre wo to actually start to notice the benefit

if I woke up tomorrow and took 100mg anadrol having not taken any in months i can say with 100% certainty I'd reep no measurable benefit based off my mindset, energy levels or log book during tomorrows workout

I've spoke to many that shame the same opinion as both of us so I'm not saying I disbelieve those that say the opposite but instead agree to disagree


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

swole troll said:


> oh yeah with halo i will get an acute benefit
> but nothing else other than base and suspension compounds do i get a same day benefit
> 
> tried many many times on training days only and just had massively inferior results when compared to daily use and still needed to take them for a good week or so pre wo to actually start to notice the benefit
> ...


 Fair enough and happy to agree to disagree.

For me, 50mg of anadrol pre workout will see me lift more. I wouldn't say 'noticeably more' but more. Most likely from the added pressure in joints when muscles are fully lengthened (blood flow / pump). Very different from how halo seems to mediate strength improvements in the short term which are very 'raw'.

Dianabol I actually find has a more potent effect on strength than anadrol, but with the negative effect of water retention post training (for me).


----------

